# Mixing Caridina Shrimp for Maximum Colors



## Harry Muscle (6 Apr 2018)

I'm hoping to get caridina shrimp for my 112G planted tank but I'm trying to figure out which species/strains I can mix together that will provide me with the most amount of colors without causing any unwanted or ugly hybrids.  For example I've read you can mix Crystal Red and Crystal Black shrimp.  Apparently Black King Kong and Red Wine shrimp can also be kept together without producing unwanted or ugly hybrids.  I was wondering if there are other combinations of shrimp can be kept together in similar ways to produce the most colors possibly.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Daneland (7 Apr 2018)

According to the most common belief if you mix them you will be disappointed.They will gradually become original dull brownish colour shrimp. But interestingly

 

claims they actually dont.


----------



## Finn (7 Apr 2018)

First of all beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Secondly, without including Tiger shrimp species (which would definitely produce quite a lot of unremarkable hybrids, though certainly some very beautiful too - such as fancy tibees and blue and red steels) Caridina cantonensis are quite limited in their colour range and are almost always some form of red/black with white or partial white with blue or pink shining through. It's really all about the patterns and depth of colour with them.

Thirdly, 112 gallons is a big tank for tiny shrimp and it will take a long time to fill it out! 

That said - my advice: If you want a mixed tank where you want a lot of individual interest I would steer clear of standard crystal reds and blacks as their pigmentation is actually co-dominant which will produce a range of shades of red, browns and black in their offspring, which you are unlikely to appreciate. I think what would do you best is a mix of wine red and black pandas/mosuras/king kongs, spotted head and zebra pintos, Snow white and red/blue bolts, which will all produce a variety of offspring with a range of interesting patterns while remaining (fairly) true to their parent colours. There might be some darkening of the wine reds to some extent but within acceptable levels as the secondary pigmentation will keep them looking good. Hope that helps!


----------

